
Code for “Glow: Generative Flow with Invertible 1x1 Convolutions” - homarp
https://github.com/openai/glow
======
homarp
Previous discussion of the paper
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17491285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17491285)

demo: [https://blog.openai.com/glow/](https://blog.openai.com/glow/)

